# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Rum punch recipe?

## CosmicMoose

Hey all, 

Would like to know your best/favorite recipe for rum punch.  Going to be down in November and would love to pick up the ingredients on the way to the hotel.

Thanks in advance.

Moose

----------


## 541lion

Get limes. Overproof rum, coconut rum, pineapple juice, mango juice, and then go from they're adding which ever juice you favor the most... All about creating a delicious punch first you know

----------

